# Archery Clubs Standard Liability Waiver



## Bermuda Archer

Can anyone direct me to a archery clubs standard liability waiver form that can be modified for general use for archery. No need to re-invent the wheel. Thanks


----------



## JPE

From Sadler & Company Insurance:

Link


----------



## Rick Chace

*Check our clubs Ok from NFAA*

http://santacruzarchers.com/


----------

